# Eclipse: Import Vorschlag unsichtbar?



## Friedhelm (8. Apr 2011)

Ist das Euch auch schon mal passiert?

Schaut Euch mein angehängtes Bild an, dort seht Ihr, dass der Import-Vorschlag, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger auf ein rot unterstrichenes Wort geht, die Zeile hinter "Import" unsichtbar ist.

Das kam letztens durch irgendwelche Updates die ich über Help/Softwareupdates installiert habe.

Weiß jemand wie man das repariert?  Es geht zwar umständlich mit wort selektieren und F1 drücken, aber toll ist das nicht.

Noch eine Frage: Wie erhöhe ich das RAM-Speicher-Limit von Eclipse? Ich stosse ständig über dei 460 MB Grenze und dann wird Eclips ekelig langsam.

Hab  schon mit der eclipse.ini rumgespielt, und zahlreiche Lösungen im Internet ausprobiert, aber gewirkt haben die alle nicht. Das Dumme ist, ich habe vor 2 Jahren das Limit selbst erhöht, weiss aber nicht wie das ging


----------



## tuttle64 (10. Apr 2011)

auf dieser site kannst du es nachlesen.


----------



## Friedhelm (11. Apr 2011)

Super, scheint zu klappen. Hast Du auch noch eine Lösung für mein 1. Problem? Ich sehe die Import-Hilfe nicht (siehe Bild).


----------



## tuttle64 (14. Apr 2011)

Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Super, scheint zu klappen. Hast Du auch noch eine Lösung für mein 1. Problem? Ich sehe die Import-Hilfe nicht (siehe Bild).




was hast Du für eine eclipse version und welche jdk benutzt du? bei den collections ist es übrigens easy ein import zu machen, da diese im package java.util abgelegt sind.


----------



## Friedhelm (12. Mai 2011)

Ich benutze Eclipse Version: 3.4.2 und JDK 1.6 unter Mac.

Letztens habe ich für einen anderen Rechner ein Backup von Eclipse gemacht und dort rüberkopiert.
Jetzt habe ich vorgestern festgestellt, dass die Import-Anzeige-Auswahl wieder funktioniert auf dem Hauptrechner. Seltsam. Updates habe ich eigentlich nicht installiert.

Problem hat sich also erledigt, ich weiss aber nicht warum.


----------

